# Gold Coast Expo pic's - Dial up warning



## yommy (Jul 30, 2011)

Here a few pics from the GC Expo today. Not a bad turn out with plently to see. My only gripe was i couldn't get an f10 any where but there was plenty of other specials on offer.
Still running today and tomorrow so if your in SE qld well worth a look.

Other feel free to add pics

some more


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 30, 2011)

some wonderful photos there thank you


----------



## yommy (Jul 30, 2011)

here's a few more of some caging and a real cool cofee table setup


----------



## Tiliqua (Jul 30, 2011)

Those coffee table setups are the best i've seen! Who is making those!?


----------



## levis04 (Jul 30, 2011)

nice pics guys keep them comming!


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 30, 2011)

amazing. thanks for sharing and keep em coming!!!
Beautiful enclosures and awesome reps


----------



## ryanm (Jul 30, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> Those coffee table setups are the best i've seen! Who is making those!?



Its a company called Dog Thumbs. The guy said prices were around $1500 for the one in the first pic and $1200 for the on in the second. They were a very sweet set up with digital thermostat, heating and lighting built in. There was an access hatch on the side for day to day access and then you could remove the whole glass top for full cleaning access.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 30, 2011)

nice photos mate..have to sort through my 341 photos lol


----------



## LucifersJester (Jul 30, 2011)

Me jealous much? Hell Yeah!!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh wow thankyou soooo much for sharing.
I wish I could have made it.
This helps.
Amazing photos. Cheers.
Beautiful reptiles and enclosures.
I had to call in the bf to check out that BHP!
Feel free to post more.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 30, 2011)

Will save making a new thread, so will just throw mine in here.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool pics.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 30, 2011)

and some more


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ I want that last snake in that last photo. Bad.
Thankyou so much for sharing all of them. They're great.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah it was nice.

I've got a lot more which I'll chuck up later..just buggered atm lol


----------



## Dukz13 (Jul 30, 2011)

what kind of monitor is the 1 second from the bottom???


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 30, 2011)

I understand. Cheers though and I look forward to more 
That one wasn't the only one I wanted out of the pics. Aha. But I like. I like.
I must save up for the Melbourne one in Feb. Can't wait for that. Not missing it for the world.


----------



## crail4 (Jul 30, 2011)

How much do RBB cost i wont be able to get one for a while yet because im only 14 but i do want some when im older?


----------



## Trouble (Jul 30, 2011)

great photos, Ben  and Yommy.
I'll add some of mine once I get access to faster internet.

I hope everyone had a great time, I know I did. I really want a lacie now :lol: 
Great ven education show done by Tony.  Stien enclosures were just as jaw dropping as usual! 
Gorgeous reptiles all around


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Tameah 

Yeah, I loved that lacie...especially when they gave him a feed lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 30, 2011)

I loved the brown tree that danger mouse posted, it was fantastic in real life. I missed the demonstrations and left before the 2 o clock one, but I'll be there tomorrow hopefully on time.The huge monitor as you walk in the door was great! Then all the elapids next to it. I didn't see the Death adder, though? The albino olive at the S&T Stand was very nice!I loved the coffee table with the bhp in it!I saw a few familiar faces, I'm pretty sure AshleighMariegh and her bf were holding a beardie and an albino Darwin at the stein enclosures set up. I can't get over those enclosures! The main enclosure that had the Darwin was beautiful!

Sorry for the lack of paragraphs, I'm on an iPhone and for some reason they don't work.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's more of mine..The adder was to the right as you walked down the stairs...it was tiny little thing lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 30, 2011)

Excellent pics, mate. I'll have a look at the adder tomorrow, it must have been a long way to the right of the BTS.


----------



## ryanm (Jul 30, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Excellent pics, mate. I'll have a look at the adder tomorrow, it must have been a long way to the right of the BTS.



Its in the first tank after the last of the monitor tanks and before the couple of tarantula tanks.


----------



## jacorin (Jul 30, 2011)

great pics guys,
hope u all had a great time today. wot were the crowds like?? space wise...was there enuf room to walk around and look?


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah, was inbetween the tree snake and the monitors..only little glass tank...gorgeous little adder though



jacorin said:


> great pics guys,
> hope u all had a great time today. wot were the crowds like?? space wise...was there enuf room to walk around and look?



Crowds were good..spose being over two days, wouldn't be as busy as last year


----------



## ryanm (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah it was an awesome looking little guy!

Was a bit disappointed at the lack of geckos, could only see 2 Wheeleri, 1 Asper, 2 Amyae and 3 Levis Levis, which were cool to see but would have been nice to see some more!


----------



## Sutto82 (Jul 30, 2011)

What breed of snake is this one? Beautiful looking.


----------



## Leardy (Jul 30, 2011)

stunning diamond  all nice snakes dm


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 30, 2011)

Sutto82 said:


> What breed of snake is this one? Beautiful looking.



I'll let someone else answer lol..name escapes me right now lol..I know it's a colourbrid and I want one haha


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 30, 2011)

its a brown tree snake, night tiger form


----------



## ryanm (Jul 30, 2011)

Sutto82 said:


> What breed of snake is this one? Beautiful looking.



*Night Tiger Brown Tree Snake (Boiga irregularis)*


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 30, 2011)

that's it


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 30, 2011)

Went today, had some nice animals, and Stein Enclosures were there with some incredible tanks.
I loved the BHP, not sure what that morph is called.


----------



## Dukz13 (Jul 30, 2011)

That was my first expo and thought it was pretty good, absolutely loved all the monitors so i guess i am gonna have to purchase a couple now haha


----------



## tallis (Jul 30, 2011)

hey everyone, i also went to the expo today and was wondering if anyone could help me with something, i was looking at enclosures in the reptile one area, and i forgot to get the name of a certain enclosure, it was very similar to the exo terra ones except it looked like better quality and had 2 clips to open individual doors instead of both... any help would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 30, 2011)

I am pretty sure you'd be thinking of reptile one mate.There were some stunning animals there but I didn't stay long today. Anyone know what time the demos are on tomorrow?


----------



## Trouble (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't believed I missed them feeding the Lacie!! Gahh! 
I am so tempted to go back tomorrow ... -.- hate having other plans. 

Congrats to the guys who organised it. it was run really well & smoothly. lets hope it can be bigger and better next year! 

Ben - again, gorgeous photos


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Tameah 
It was just good timing when he was feeding the lacie lol


----------



## Specks (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone going again tommorow come up and say hi to me at my two tank stand with the diamonds and spotteds, don't be shy I'm only little ahah


----------



## Smithers (Jul 30, 2011)

Umm where are the geckos? Was there any on show? 

P.S. Thanks for the eye candy some great images and animals,...very kool BHP and hot Night Tiger.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 30, 2011)

Heard there were only a couple levis and asper. Not many at all.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 30, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Heard there were only a couple levis and asper. Not many at all.



Well that's sad.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 30, 2011)

Probably wrong time of year for hatchos and people just didn't bring their adults.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 31, 2011)

Can someone remind me of the location? Couldn't go today by I'm going tomorrow!


----------



## ryanm (Jul 31, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Heard there were only a couple levis and asper. Not many at all.



Yep I counted 2 Wheeleri, 1 Asper, 2 Amyae and 3 Levis all up.


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 31, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Can someone remind me of the location? Couldn't go today by I'm going tomorrow!


 
Cnr of Parklands Drive & Smith St Southport


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jul 31, 2011)

That was my first ever trip to a reptile show, and while there was heaps to look at i found myself spending most of my time staring at the gtp's and the stein enclosures. Massive shout out to stein enclosures 10 out of 10 for quality and the price was also quite fair i thought!!! Going back today to look at the rest of the show lol...


----------



## Sutto82 (Jul 31, 2011)

ryanm said:


> *Night Tiger Brown Tree Snake (Boiga irregularis)*



Cheers Ryan


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 31, 2011)

I've got High Res shots of all my pics, plus about 300 more pics so if you're chasing anything, let me know, I will probably have a pic of it.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 31, 2011)

Could anyone tell me how old the jungles in the middle were? They were next to the gtp's and some darwins, infront of the s&t stand. Hoping to go again today but I'm not holding my breath because a mate of mine is supposed to be comig but he just cancelled.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Ask Baden, they were his snakes.


----------



## Trouble (Jul 31, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> Ask Baden, they were his snakes.



Ahh that's why they were so good looking!! Gorgeous animals in the flesh!!
I should really pay attention to signs and details -.- haha.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Trouble said:


> Ahh that's why they were so good looking!! Gorgeous animals in the flesh!!
> I should really pay attention to signs and details -.- haha.



I didn't notice any signs..I've just bought rats off Baden before lol but yes, I could of taken them all lol


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I really enjoyed the expo and my mate i bought along also got some great ideas to improve his turtle enclosure


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jul 31, 2011)

it was another great expo organised by Troy and Tony. Dave Kirchner also did a fantastic talk on Monitors. also plenty of quality animals on display including the big lacies,plenty of gtps and Badin had some of his great collection there. plenty of great enclosures for sale and very well priced .
I'm still surprised that more local breeders don't take advantage of showing their animals at these expos however.its a great way to get your name out there and move animals along, but a big thanks to the people who make the effort to exhibit at these expos because without them, there wouldn't be an expo.
good effort people and i hope today was a good day as well.
cheers
simon


----------



## Stickman (Aug 1, 2011)

I went on sunday and it was great!

SMITHERS there were only 7 geckos and all were Nephrurus.


----------



## lgotje (Aug 1, 2011)

Smithers I had the wheeleri and levis there  With some of my gtps and a couple of bhps


----------



## Smithers (Aug 1, 2011)

lgotje said:


> Smithers I had the wheeleri and levis there  With some of my gtps and a couple of bhps



Thanks Locky sounds like you have a lovely collection. Esp that Amyae your torturing me with in the for sale ads


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 1, 2011)

I went on Sunday.

Loved all the displays. Some great equipment and amazing specimens on display, that's for sure.
After seeing the Stein enclosures in the flesh all I can say is "Wow" and "I want one". Lol.


----------



## mattyg (Aug 1, 2011)

i loved that albino olive, and those coffee table enclosures are sweet


----------



## Dogthumb (Aug 1, 2011)

Find more photos of coffee table enclosures at www.facebook.com/dogthumbs
Thanks for the comments!

Oh and mention the show to get them at show prices.........


----------



## deebo (Aug 1, 2011)

who was the guy who had the bank of monitors? Was having a chat to him about his Kimberley rock monitors but never got his details.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## XKiller (Aug 1, 2011)

Cliff Guest i beleve you are talking David evans.. with the glauerti.

It was a great expo, large thanks going out to Tony and Troy...


----------



## wizz (Aug 1, 2011)

cliff is Varanidae on here so just send him a PM or me and i will give u his number


----------



## deebo (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks guys - the missus gave the go ahead on a couple of SMALL monitors while we were down there so I might get in touch with him down the track as he seemed pretyt helpful at teh expo.


----------



## Virides (Aug 1, 2011)

Here are some photos of our setup at the show.

Najanaja could you shoot us over the pics you took please?


----------



## Specks (Aug 1, 2011)

kinda bummed noone has posted pics of any of my animals


----------



## Erebos (Aug 1, 2011)

Specks said:


> kinda bummed noone has posted pics of any of my animals


 
You post them what did you have.


----------



## lgotje (Aug 1, 2011)

Specks said:


> kinda bummed noone has posted pics of any of my animals


i didnt bring a camera otherwise i would have scotty that diamond you have is a cracker ps sorry about my brother haha


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Aug 1, 2011)

Specks said:


> kinda bummed noone has posted pics of any of my animals



where was your stand? I may have a pic of it..I only posted a few of what I took


----------



## lgotje (Aug 1, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> where was your stand? I may have a pic of it..I only posted a few of what I took



his was in front of diones and gold coast pet centre stalls he was the young fella with the maccies and diamonds 
also did you get any good shots of any of my other greens or geckos?


----------



## Choco (Aug 1, 2011)

Specks said:


> kinda bummed noone has posted pics of any of my animals



Didn't take any pics but it was good to meet you specks.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## najanaja (Aug 1, 2011)

lgotje said:


> his was in front of diones and gold coast pet centre stalls he was the young fella with the maccies and diamonds
> also did you get any good shots of any of my other greens or geckos?



i got good shots of all yours, i even got you little gecko shedding


----------



## lgotje (Aug 1, 2011)

najanaja said:


> i got good shots of all yours, i even got you little gecko shedding


pls post mick


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Aug 1, 2011)

think these might be your greens mate..going by your avatar...


----------



## najanaja (Aug 1, 2011)

for Lachy,

when we were putting his herps away,


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Aug 1, 2011)

only decent shot of the Gecko I got in Shed


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 1, 2011)

Gecko's look cooler than snakes when they shed, lol.


----------



## lgotje (Aug 1, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> only decent shot of the Gecko I got in Shed


haha he looks funny as with the peeling face


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Aug 1, 2011)

Specks, was your stand the Sakura Stand? I only got pics of the Diamond in that stand and the diamond in the area next to Steins enclosure stand



lgotje said:


> haha he looks funny as with the peeling face



I tried to get pics of the other one..but he just wouldn't sit still lol


----------



## lgotje (Aug 1, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> think these might be your greens mate..going by your avatar...


yup mine lol i got that shed skin off the males face u should of came back and got some more lol



najanaja said:


> for Lachy,
> 
> when we were putting his herps away,


haha cheers mick you should get some more of pixel lol


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Aug 1, 2011)

If you want the high res shots of them mate let me know.

I've got one as my screen saver haha


----------



## najanaja (Aug 1, 2011)

was pixal you mite phase?


----------



## lgotje (Aug 1, 2011)

najanaja said:


> was pixal you mite phase?


yes it was 



Danger_Mouse said:


> If you want the high res shots of them mate let me know.
> 
> I've got one as my screen saver haha


yea man sweet


----------



## najanaja (Aug 1, 2011)

For Lach (again)


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 2, 2011)

najanaja said:


> For Lach (again)


That calico one of Locky sure is different...

These are the only pics i managed to take before opening time, once the doors opened all bets were off and there was no time. Great weekend, perfectly organised, not over crowded.









I didnt bother taking photos after seeing the quality of Mick's ones. Well Mick where are the rest of the photos?


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 2, 2011)

I drove up from Melbourne and thought it was a great expo! Saw some nice animals and met some great people. I'll probably head back up for the scales and tails festival too! Alot of faces on here that I saw at the expo. Cliff was nice enough to open up some of the enclosures for us to get some better photos, so if I can get access to the Internet somewhere I'll try and post them up!!


----------



## killimike (Aug 2, 2011)

mckellar007 said:


> I drove up from Melbourne...



Now that's dedication!


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Aug 2, 2011)

lgotje said:


> yup mine lol i got that shed skin off the males face u should of came back and got some more lolhaha cheers mick you should get some more of pixel lol


Thanks for showing us girls your greens on Saturday night....they look great, especially the mite phase...the expo was great, we came up from Sydney and Melbourne, was worth it....thanks to the organisers....))Kelly


----------



## lgotje (Aug 2, 2011)

great weekend was good to meet everyone we should do this more often
 ps everyone who met my brother im so sorry hahahaha


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol, what did your brother do?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> lol, what did your brother do?


don"t ask!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 2, 2011)

mckellar007 said:


> I drove up from Melbourne and thought it was a great expo! Saw some nice animals and met some great people. I'll probably head back up for the scales and tails festival too! Alot of faces on here that I saw at the expo. Cliff was nice enough to open up some of the enclosures for us to get some better photos, so if I can get access to the Internet somewhere I'll try and post them up!!


Wish I had of known, would have booked a seat in your car. Should contact me if your keen to go back for the Scales and Tails one with another couple to talk to on the trip


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 2, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Wish I had of known, would have booked a seat in your car. Should contact me if your keen to go back for the Scales and Tails one with another couple to talk to on the trip


Will do, it was good seeing a couple of zoos and parks along the way aswell! Wish I only had of had more time!!On a completely unrelated topic, are you going to avenged sevenfold tonight? That line in you sig is in one of their songs!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 2, 2011)

mckellar007 said:


> Will do, it was good seeing a couple of zoos and parks along the way aswell! Wish I only had of had more time!!On a completely unrelated topic, are you going to avenged sevenfold tonight? That line in you sig is in one of their songs!


It is! But no, my obsession for their music has faded, as much as I still love that line/quote and they are the reason it is tattooed on my back  Good song. Good band. I have seen them before.


----------



## Specks (Aug 2, 2011)

dont ask about lauch's brother
i copped the fair brunt of it
would have to tell the story in person thats for sure
words cant describe him ahahah, dont worry lauch, he wasnt all bad :|


----------



## MathewB (Aug 2, 2011)

Specks said:


> dont ask about lauch's brotheri copped the fair brunt of itwould have to tell the story in person thats for surewords cant describe him ahahah, dont worry lauch, he was all bad :|


Was he there on Sunday? What stand thingy?


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 2, 2011)

I got a heaps of pics too, but it would be a bit pointless to show the same animals over and over again. So here are some i didnt see as many pictures of, if any.


----------



## 53ERX (Aug 2, 2011)

Is that a roughie on the first page? Where on earth was that? Was there on the sunday and an RSP was on top of my to see list, but couldn't find any (or anyone who knew of any)


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 2, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> I got a heaps of pics too, but it would be a bit pointless to show the same animals over and over again. So here are some i didnt see as many pictures of, if any.


nawww that gecko is just gorgeous


----------



## najanaja (Aug 2, 2011)

the RSP wasnt there on Sunday, they packed up Saturday night


----------



## 53ERX (Aug 2, 2011)

najanaja said:


> the RSP wasnt there on Sunday, they packed up Saturday night


shattered


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 2, 2011)

Can someone tell me who had the enclosure display right down the back of the Expo behind the Derm table please.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 2, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> Can someone tell me who had the enclosure display right down the back of the Expo behind the Derm table please.


 
Custom Enclosures I believe


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 2, 2011)

Bonustokin- your photos are fantastic, thanks for sharing.
I LOVE the one with the little girl in the background- that's great.
The RBB is very nice too.


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for that Shellfisch,right on the money


----------



## Specks (Aug 3, 2011)

hey bonus if you look left from the wild rangers sign and see a kid leaning up against the enclosures that me and my stall, get any pics of that ?


----------



## Wally_madness (Aug 3, 2011)

*brown tree*

The Colubrid name escaped you is a Northern brown tree snake... he is gorgeous huh?


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 3, 2011)

Specks, i dont think i did sorry mate. What animals were you displaying? I will have a look for you.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 3, 2011)

We dont get any Expo's up here. But the bush is LOADED!!!


----------



## Specks (Aug 3, 2011)

two maccies and two diamond hatchies, one in particular which steiny is intent on taking of my hands aye ben


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 3, 2011)

Nope, no pics sorry buddy.


----------



## najanaja (Aug 4, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> Can someone tell me who had the enclosure display right down the back of the Expo behind the Derm table please.



that would be Just Lizards if you want to look them up


----------



## shabori (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for all those photos. We got to the expo and realised we left the cameras on table in GYMPIE LOL. Phones just don't cut it.


----------



## mungus (Aug 4, 2011)

that RBB is absolutely amazing !!!!


----------



## Diamond_Mat (Aug 7, 2011)

*hatchling Boxes*

Hi, 
Is this the one you are talking about? if so they are Reptile One brand


Sorry, posted this in the wrong place...I'm new:?


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 7, 2011)

yommy said:


> here's a few more of some caging and a real cool cofee table setup



have u got any more pics of that tropical rainforest setup by stein enclosures, please post them if so, thanks


----------



## Specks (Aug 7, 2011)

get ben who is stein enclosures to post some up
im sure he will have some


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 7, 2011)

nah dont have any sorry. It is sold and delivered already. I will try and take some pics when i deliver his second enclosure. Najanaja has some cool pics of my stand and that enclosure so i will see if i can get him to put them up or send them to me. PS Mick my sponsorship is up and running again


----------



## book (Aug 7, 2011)

A few shots taken by my niece. This was her first expo and was very excited by the geckos. As previously mentioned it would be great to see even more geckos and other herps.
I still have to look over the shots I took with my husbands camera. I always say after any expo, I should have taken more photos, then my camera had a faulty charger and flat batteries!


----------

